# Can't decide which filter to use!



## DearAmbellina (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello!

I have been researching on filters for my betta boys...There are so many different kinds, and everyone says different things about them and recommends different ones! So, what filter do you use? Does it have and airstone, or aeration? (or is that stock with most filters? kind of a newbie!:roll I have a 5 gallon and a 10 gallon.. one betta and one snail in each. Brand names and models would be helpful, with experiences of them.

I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but I searched and never really found what I was looking for! Thank you for your help, your input is much appreciated!


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the Marineland Penguin 100b and Aqueon Quiet Flow 10, both are great and I recommend them. 
I still have yet to try the AquaClear 20, but its suppose to be really good and it's flow rate is adjustable. 
If you can afford it you should try it, it's about $35 at retail price but if you have a Petsmart near you its on sale for $22. 
They're all HOB power filters and they all flow at 100 gph (gallons per hour) The Marineland and AquaClear is rated for 20 gallons and the Aqueon is for 10 gallons.

Oh yea if you want to get an Internal Filter, I've also read good things about the Tom Aquarium Mini Filter. 
It's rated for up to 5 gallons, flows about 45 gph and it's adjustable if I can remember.

Hope that gave you some ideas ;-)


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I am running the Marineland 100 in my 10 gallon. I have always used Marineland filters tanks that I have setup. IMO, if you use any name brand filter you will be good to go. Just have to make sure your able to get the filter media for it easily.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I now use internal filters on all by betta tanks/bowls & LOVE them!!!


----------



## DearAmbellina (Apr 22, 2011)

Alrighty! Sweet! Thank you all for your input  I've decided on an internal filter...we'll check out more when we get a chance to go into town.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Fluval's U1 internal filter is pretty nice but its more pricey than the others. I have a Tetra Whisper 10i in my 10g and it seems to do a good job but is not adjustable. It can be baffled though (it has an adjustable aerator too). Some of the filters I've tried that were either HOB or internal still had to be baffled as Harley was fighting the current so much he couldn't even go to that side of the tank. The Aquaclear is nice and fairly well rated for the most part but like some reviews out there, it can overflow water to the back of your tank. I learned that the hard way and have now gone to an internal.


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a Aquaclear 20 in my 5.5 gallon tank and also in my 10 gallon. You can adjust the flow of water so doesn't make too much of a current. I also put a piece of sponge over where the water comes out to baffle it more. It's a hang on back filter and not that expensive. It's really easy to clean since you don't have to reach into the tank. It's very quiet too. 

I used to have an internal filter but I found it too strong and Dragon's fins used to get pulled into the intake and I couldn't figure out how to block it off so that wouldn't happen. I was just way to scared to leave the room incase he got stuck! That was just my experience but I know other people who swear by them.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a Whisper 10 in my 10gal. It's really quiet and produces almost no current. I have Bubble's in the side with the filter and he actually swims right through it and it barely pushes him. I use no aeration because I only have my 2 boys in the tank and I believe they like calm waters so I try to keep it as peaceful as possible (though a 7yr old throwing tantrums and screaming is far from peaceful, but that's unavoidable haha)


----------

